# What should I name these two cuties?



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello, my grandpa's friend is giving me these two male chi-poos one is short haired and the other seems like it's going to have fluffy hair. What should I name them?


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

aw he came up to sleep with him


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you should name them 'Littermate' and 'Syndrome.

Please research that before you bring them home at 8 weeks.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

How long before they're 8 weeks?

They are very cute, but please please please do research littermate syndrome as HollowHeaven pointed out.


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

They'll be 8 weeks in four weeks. Thanks for pointing that out, I had done my research but apparently not enough. Wow, this is difficult because I fell in love with both of those playful pups.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

There are ways to work with litter mate puppies, but it takes a good amount of effort on your part. It's better to get puppies separately, some say about a year apart, but of course there are many people who have dogs only months apart. 

Both boys?
Tippy and Token  lol


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

They're still with their mother since they're four weeks, I'm assuming? I would let the owner know you are only interested in one of the little guys unless you're willing to put in a TON of extra time, energy, and effort! Raising one puppy is more than enough work, I promise you!


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

I may only be 14, but Im willing to juggle school and raising/training the puppies. I am aware that when dealing with litter mates you have have to do almost everything separately with them. I like to do my homework during class so I have about 5 hours of bonding/training time with them after school and in the weekends I practically have the whole day since I don't do much. I regret not caring for my dogs when I was younger and I want to make it right for them now. I like to do my research so I think I may be good enough to care for the pups? But if you guys think getting one pup for now is a better idea, then so be it.Thanks for helping


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Um litter mate puppies at 14? I'm going to say not a good idea. You are going to be gone at school all day (rough enough with one puppy honestly) you may intend to have time to handle training ect in the evening but it is a lot particularly when you are limited on how much you can truly be responsible for at your age. How do your parents feel about getting two puppies? Where will the puppies be when you are gone at school? What about after school activities? I am really and truly not trying to be rude or say you can't handle a dog because you are young, I had my first puppy at 9 and my 8 year old has a dog that he is primarily responsible for, but your age will affect how much time you have and how much responsibility you have vs how much your parents have. Honestly one puppy will be more than enough for a 14year old first time dog owner.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

You are awesome for doing your research! Good for you, it's great that you're so open to learning and researching. I do think one is plenty, as much as you love them both I think it would be most beneficial to the puppy and to you to be one on one instead of juggling both.

Personally, my philosophy is that I want to have all existing pets be well behaved and trained and not working through any major issues before I bring in another. What if one puppy is naturally more fearful and needs more time socializing? What if one starts to develop on leash reactivity? You want to be able to devote yourself 100% to any issues that may arise during the puppy's puppyhood and adolescence. It's an extremely crucial period for a dog and though you *could* potentially do fine handling two, it could potentially be very exhausting and draining, and you want to be able to give that puppy everything you got.


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

My parents feel it's too much poop to clean up, which I have no problem doing so. My grandparents (who raised me) think that it's fine as long as I care for them and train them as needed, although, they and I both agree that school is always first, so I can see where that is a problem. I am actually not a first time dog owner, I've grown up with animals my whole life, the only bad thing is that I never gave them attention or cared for them as I went through a lot as a child and I was always a 'hermit' which is why I think I am so determined to get both of these dogs to kind of make it right and not feel so guilty of my past. Currently, I am successfully teaching my 3 and 5 year old dogs to sit. I know I should have done that way before, but it's a great start judging from my history of carelessly owning dogs. I'll take your advice and try one pup.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Great that you're going to try with only one of the puppies! I'm 20 now and really don't even feel prepared for one puppy, let alone two. My first dog of my own was an adult. Raising puppies involves a whole lot of crate training, house training, socialization, exercise, etc! They're fun but a whole lot of work! Glad you're here because this is a great place to get answers for any questions or problems you might have. When are you bringing your new puppy home?


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

My grandpa's friend wants me to take it next week so it'll be 5 weeks, but I think I'll ask him to keep the pup another 1-3 weeks just to make sure he develops mentally/physically. I have taken a puppy less than 6 weeks of age, but I don't want to risk having a dog with bad behavior or not being able to fight off any illnesses due to lack of the mom's milk. I have one question though, I know you guys despise the idea of having outdoor dogs, but I don't have any other option, we have 8 family members living in a medium sized home, Ive tried to convince my grandma, and she says she will only let them sleep in the house once I fully potty train them, since right now, its not going too well with my toy poodle who seems to have a bad habit of being the dominant one and marking all over the place. I take them out on 45-1 hour walks 5 times a week and I go out to play with them every day after school. So is it okay for them to be outside during the day time and inside during the night?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> I think you should name them 'Littermate' and 'Syndrome.
> 
> Please research that before you bring them home at 8 weeks.


my thoughts exactly.

also if you cant have them indoors don't get them. small dogs DO NOT belong outside 24/7, under any circumstances. ESPECIALLY a tiny 5-8 week old puppy. so many things can happen.

also at 14 i think it's a bad idea to get *any* dog. what happens when you grow up and go to college? are your/parents going to keep the dogs? it's not easy to afford a dog as a young adult, how do you plan to pay for them? think to the future, these animals can live 20 years or more.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Due to your age and your currently family situation with keeping the dogs outside, I would advise against any puppy. Why don't you just work with the dogs you have now, and make up for the lost time? If people are forcing the dogs to stay outside all day, why add another dog into that mix when a home could be found where the dog could live inside? 

I don't want to offend or anything, and you would do your best to provide a good home for either of these puppies I'm sure, but what about when you move out? Go to college? If you decide to go along with it anyway, 5 weeks is way too young to be away from mom and litter mates. They learn crucial social skills around that time. Getting two is a HUGE responsibility, and not one that should be taken lightly. Litter mates that are bonded to each other can develop severe separation anxiety if they are ever away from each other.


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

The puppy will not be outside for a while.. I know 5 weeks is too young which is why I'm waiting until 8 weeks or more. This is quite overwhelming since I haven't really thought about future plans.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I would recommend against a puppy at 14 unless it was a family dog. Of course seeing as though the family doesn't even want the dog to be inside, which really is the only safe option for such a small dog, I wouldn't say the family could be trusted to take on the responsibility of this dog anytime in the next 18 years. Over the next few years you'll start to have more difficult school work, typically more of a complex social life with multiple activities to juggle, potentially need to apply to college, etc. What about moving out and going to school or working? When you're going off to college or moving out you can't be sure you'll be able to bring your dog with you or even be able to afford to take on a dog. Are you prepared now for vet bills, food, monthly preventatives, crates, leashes, collars? Dogs aren't cheap! I would have loved a dog at 14 but it wasn't feasible. I had guinea pigs and didn't get my first dog until I moved out at 20, which is still pretty early for full dog ownership.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You definitely need to think about your future before bring these pups home. Are you willing to give up your social life for quite a long time? Instead of going to study or hang out with friends after classes you will be needed at home to take care of your dogs. Puppies and dogs take a lot to care for. And when in college if your family will not care for the dog you will have to get your own place instead of living on campus. It can get extremely expensive. You will have rent, food, gas, insurance, food for the dogs, utilities, money for house hold items, tuition for college, etc. This is not including vet bills, monthly flea meds, monthly heartworm preventions, emergency money, etc. What if one of them develops a disease or heart problems? That would mean even more money monthly to go towards treating that to keep them alive. And you will have TWO dogs so that's even more expensive. You will likely have to work a full time job AND go to school. Which is hard, trust me on this one. 

I am not trying to be rude, I just want you to think all of this through. Its going to be a life long commitment to these dogs. You will be their world, their everything. I would suggest talking to your family about what you will do with them while you are in college. Will they take them? If not, then I would seriously think about if you want them or not. And if you do, maybe only get one, so that the financial burden will not be as bad.


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

Giving up social activities with friends is no problem at all, I keep to myself and I'm not that outgoing. My family would be more than happy to care for them if and when I go off to college, they are all dog lovers, its just that my grandma is a clean freak so dogs are not allowed during her cleaning time which is during the day. I know how expensive dogs are, they have been with my family and I for our whole lives so we know what to expect and the costs. They are willing to help pay for things as long as they see how well I care for the puppy and my other dogs.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Jazlyn_75 said:


> Giving up social activities with friends is no problem at all, I keep to myself and I'm not that outgoing. My family would be more than happy to care for them if and when I go off to college, they are all dog lovers, its just that my grandma is a clean freak so dogs are not allowed during her cleaning time which is during the day. I know how expensive dogs are, they have been with my family and I for our whole lives so we know what to expect and the costs. They are willing to help pay for things as long as they see how well I care for the puppy and my other dogs.


Just because you aren't outgoing now doesn't mean you won't be social later. It wasn't until college I opened up and wanted to be involved in social activities. I didn't have an ounce of time for a dog in College, or really even high school. Seriously, just love the dogs you have. Make sure they are really well trained, take them to obedience classes, get involved in a dog sport with them or something. Why have this puppy right now when your other dog isn't even house trained or neither are allowed in the house? When you move out on your own, then get a puppy.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

How many other dogs do you all have right now? Some times adding a new addition is hard on the dogs you already have. Do you know what you are going to be feeding the puppies? And honestly dogs that small do not need to be outside alone. What happens when it snows? They will be extremely cold, some small dogs will freeze to death. Small dogs can get snatched from fenced in back yards by foxes, coyotes, birds, etc. Why not just do stuff with the dogs you have already? Get involved in training classes, take them for hikes, etc.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm sorry but until you are an adult and actually truly taking care of a dog for yourself you don't really know how expensive a dog is. From the sounds of it what you really need to do is focus on the dogs you already have. If these other dogs are yours (and you claim you are not a "first time dog owner" because you have other dogs) then do your best by them instead of adding another puppy or two to a home that clearly doesn't need more dogs in it right now. They are not "your dogs" until you actually take responsibility for taking care of them and clearly your family doesn't truly want additional animals in their home nor will they be doing right by them. In a few years when you are grown and on your own you can think about a dog of your own.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I spent 300.00 this month on renewed rabies shots, dog licenses, flea and tick meds and heartworm prevention. 

For 2 of my 5 dogs. The two smallest ones.

That doesn't include food, bedding, collars, leashes, training classes, treats, toys, grooming/grooming supplies or vet care for actual illness or injury. 

Nor does it include 3 sets of vaccinations at the vet, regular wormings, spaying/neutering and other set up costs.

My last puppy cost me 25.00. The puppy's VET care cost me 200.00 once a month for three months running, then another chunk to license her at 4 months. She hasn't been spayed yet. Add another 100, more or less and that's if we use the low cost place. I am not including the costs of her breaking her top two canines playing and needing to see the vet, or the number of times she saw the vet for ...intestinal issues. 

Where is this money coming from?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Like CaptJack said, they can cost a lot.

If you get both of these puppies just _to start_ with you will need:

Two cages- $70.00
Two food dishes- $10.00
Water bowl- $5.00
Two Collars- $15.00
Two leashes- $20.00
Puppy food- $20 PER bag
Nail trimmers- $12.00
Septic powder (To to stop any bleeding from trimming the nails)- $12.00
Two Id tags- $20.00
Enzymatic Cleaner and paper towels- $20.00
Two sets of puppy shots. (Puppy shots will include 4 visits for EACH puppy)- Around $500 or more depending on where you live for two puppy's.

That is $700 right off the bat within the first month or so. This does not include treats, combs, brushes, shampoo, chews, toys, beds, etc. All of that will be around another $150 at least. So $850 from the start.

Then what happens if something bad happens or they get sick? When Jasper was a puppy he was healthy, then when he got a little older he developed growing pains, urine problems, and stomach issues. This cost me about $5,000 all before he turned 15 months old. And then he was attached by another dog. He had to get stitches and meds, that cost me $1,000 in the emergency room. Just for one visit! So before he was even 2 years old Jasper cost me around $6,000 in just extra medical care. Then around another $2,000 or more in general care, shots, food, etc. Not including his training classes.

Owning a dog is expensive, and if something goes wrong it can add up really quick. We are not trying to be rude, we are all just trying to give you the best information we can so you can make the best decision for you. You have to be prepared for the worst just so that you can take care of them.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking through this thread, I'm kind of amused that everyone's actually taking a 14 year old this seriously. Lets face it, when a kid gets a dog, it's always the parents that have to actually take care of it. So the question here is more whether the adults in the house hold are ready for puppies.

So Jazlyn_75, if you really want to be mature about it, sit down and have a good talk with your parents and grand parents and ask them seriously how much they will contribute to taking care of and providing for the pup. That's what should be the deciding factor, not how much you think you are willing to do. There are simply too much other crap going on around your age. Entrusting the majority of the responsibilities of taking care of a puppy to any teenager is simply asking for disaster.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll be honest - when I was 14 I was fully well capable of coming home with dogs, cats, or anything else from friends or oops litters or strays - and my parents would have shrugged, refused to let it in to the house and left it to me to deal with until it got killed, ran away, or died. Well, by 14 I was old enough not to do that crap, but at 10 or so? Yeah, I did it. With a cat that lived about 3 years, had multiple litters of kittens that all died before she got ran over by a car

And I know danged well my son's classmates have done the same (and he's 14 years old now), with just as little difficulty. 

I agree it's ultimately the parents irresponsibility, but that doesn't mean the kid can't bring it home in the first place or that the parents have to do crap with it. Unfortunately.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

CptJack said:


> I'll be honest - when I was 14 I was fully well capable of coming home with dogs, cats, or anything else from friends or oops litters or strays - and my parents would have shrugged, refused to let it in to the house and left it to me to deal with until it got killed, ran away, or died. Well, by 14 I was old enough not to do that crap, but at 10 or so? Yeah, I did it. With a cat that lived about 3 years, had multiple litters of kittens that all died before she got ran over by a car
> 
> And I know danged well my son's classmates have done the same (and he's 14 years old now), with just as little difficulty.
> 
> I agree it's ultimately the parents irresponsibility, but that doesn't mean the kid can't bring it home in the first place or that the parents have to do crap with it. Unfortunately.



This is my fear. Sounds a lot like the parents/grandparents will allow the kid to bring the puppies home and just leave them in the yard with minimal care just like the other dogs that "belong" to this kid. My parents were a ton more strict, if a stray showed up I was told to take it back wherever I found it or we were finding it a home (if it showed up in our yard for whatever reason). The exception was one cat that grew on my parents after it stuck around for months, she made at least 22 years old. I was not even allowed to foster until I was in my very late teens (worked at the shelter and adoption events instead) because my parents just didn't want the animals in their home or to be their responsibility.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Of course we're taking her seriously. She's been incredibly open and responsive to our justified concerns. Being short is the least helpful thing you could do.

My mom didn't allow us to have pets. I finally got fish in middle school, and a gerbil in high school. My best friend's house was full of animals. During middle and high school, other than financial support, she and her sister completely cared for a pair of lovebirds, a couple rabbits, and several guinea pigs. Her younger brother, who has Aspergers, completely took care of various reptiles and fish. They all helped take care of the dog, taking turns on different duties. Parents cover food and supplies and vet care, kids took care of the rest (parents enjoyed interacting with the animals too).


----------



## Jazlyn_75 (Oct 26, 2014)

I wouldn't just leave the puppies in the yard, of course I'm keeping them in the house for a while. I might have just 'left' my other dogs when they were pups outside like that when I was younger, but I wouldn't dare do it now. Yes, now I keep them outside because I have no other choice, if I could I would bring them in. I know my mistakes and I've learned from them. The costs will obviously be going through the roof with a third dog, and I guess I'll just work on my two dogs now. The guilt of my past just kind of took over me and I thought having a fresh start with a new puppy while still training my other dogs would be a good idea.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I had plenty of dogs growing up. So many i lost count. Here's a list of what happened to each one considered mine:

dixie-- escaped and shot by a neighbor, lived outside
Dot-- lived outside, had three litters, rehomed at the behest of my moms boyfriend at the time
Penny-- inside, thrown across the room by my ms boyfriend, had surgery and was later renamed
Padfoot-- lived in the backyard his whole 9 years. Had entropion which was never treated. Rehomed when I was in college and did not have the money to care for him and my mom was moving.
Roxie-- still with me only thanks to my generous father who has helped me get on my feet and allowed me to keep her while doing so.
And that doesn't include the dozens of dogs my mom had aside from that. A dog isn't truly yours until you are supporting yourself. I now have a full time job but I have my dad to thank for being able to keep Roxie.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

If your family doesn't want the dogs you have in the house what makes you think they will want one or two new puppies (who will not be house broken for quite a while particularly when you consider their "owner" is a 14 year old in school half the day) in the house full time? Your answer is I will not put them outside "right now" or "for a while" so you intend to put them outside eventually? You understand that these dogs will be maybe 6lbs full grown? Do you understand the kind of grooming a poodle x chihuahua requires? They typically have a cross between poodle and chi coat that keeps growing so it needs clipped by a professional every 4-6weeks. That costs somewhere around $60 depending on where you live. They also need combed daily and won't do well being outside. You can't fix the problem with the dogs you have now by adding more dogs to your home. It does not sound like your family actually wants dogs. Until you are properly caring for the dogs you have you shouldn't be considering adding more to the situation.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Jazlyn_75 said:


> I wouldn't just leave the puppies in the yard, of course I'm keeping them in the house for a while. I might have just 'left' my other dogs when they were pups outside like that when I was younger, but I wouldn't dare do it now. Yes, now I keep them outside because I have no other choice, if I could I would bring them in. I know my mistakes and I've learned from them. The costs will obviously be going through the roof with a third dog, and I guess I'll just work on my two dogs now. The guilt of my past just kind of took over me and I thought having a fresh start with a new puppy while still training my other dogs would be a good idea.


You shouldn't feel any guilt or the need to start over. You weren't really even old enough to be in full care of an animal. If you really want to relieve that guilt, it's better to just make it up to the dogs you "wronged" by being there for them now as much as you can. They have to live outside, so spend more time with them. Housebreak them. Bath them. Teach them tricks (look up kikopup on youtube for some great clicker training!). Take them to an obedience class. Maybe if they learn good manners, your family will let them in the house. You won't have time for any of that with a new puppy. The more you get involved with them, the less guilty you will feel about the past. By starting "fresh" with a puppy, you are not making up for anything, just putting more dogs into a less than ideal situation. I think saying no to a puppy right now is the best and most responsible decision you can make for your current two dogs, yourself, and your family.


----------

